# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Here comes Joaquin

## Peter NJ

Possible foot of rain for the east coast 





http://www.nj.com/weather/index.ssf/...nce_sandy.html

----------


## amyb

Saturday they turn off our sprinklers and next week we close the pool. I guess it is really Autumn now.

----------


## MIke R

yep..gonna be a doozey....debating whether I need to go to the Cape and sit on my boat but thankfully its off my mooring and in a slip at  the marina, so that might save me a trip down....looks like bad weather all the way to Sunday...this would be a major financial disaster for us in the mountains if this happened next weekend, which is the third busiest weekend of the year, so we are all breathing a sigh of relief.....but all this wind is going to blow a lot of just turning leaves off the trees...oh well...thats life...fortunately they  all booked in months ago, so they re coming up either way

----------


## amyb

But that sounds like an awful lot of rain is expected-they just might stay home.  

Leaves here just starting to turn. I have my camera in the car should anything glorious come into view.

----------


## MIke R

> But that sounds like an awful lot of rain is expected-they just might stay home.  
> .



I was referring to Columbus Day weekend...they re coming either way as thats a no refund book months in advance deal....we re for sure  going to lose this weekend, which will be a hit, but nothing like the hit it would be if this happened next weekend...its  ahuge weekend for us..festivals everywhere....the huge tent  sales on ski equipment and apparell etc

----------


## amyb

The farms on the East End like this time of year for pumpkin sales!Home baked  pie Stands spring up-also many town festivals are planned. It is what it is. keep safe and dry!

----------


## MIke R

yep..it sure is....we stopped worrying about that which we cannot control a long time ago..

we ll roll with it and move forward

----------


## stbartshopper

There still is a good chance the storm will turn and head out to sea!

----------


## Peter NJ

Hopper only 20 percent chance of that happening

----------

